# Is this little fella a Marsh Snake? if not what exactly is he? :)



## Karambit (Jan 8, 2011)

Cheers for the help guys


----------



## Cabb11age (Jan 8, 2011)

yep sure is.

mick


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 8, 2011)

looks like it to me. Careful of him, at least two members of this site that I know of have had bad reactions to this snakes "love"


----------



## Bez84 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yep looks like a little black bellied swamp snake (mildly venemous) all though ive handled a few and havent had any ill effects from the odd bite ive recieved lol.
Awesome little snakes.


----------



## jamesn48 (Jan 8, 2011)

yep _Hemiaspis signata,_ mildly venemous but i wouldn't reccomend getting bitten.


----------



## cement (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah it is, let it go. They don't do well in captivity and you will slowly kill it. Give it its freedom.


----------



## Liam17 (Jan 8, 2011)

Defently a marsh snake


----------



## A.guy (Jan 8, 2011)

If you are gonna keep it, feed it skinks, small frogs and mosquito fish. They can be fiddly things though, not the best captives.


----------



## Bez84 (Jan 8, 2011)

when i was young i kept one in captivity quite well, very easy feeders and handlers although was flighty at first.
Fed on skinks and never had an issue.
Am looking for some more if anyone breeds them im interested....


----------



## ssnakekid (Jan 8, 2011)

ive kept a couple of wild swamps aswell great snakes and easy to feed got 1 eating pink mice aswell.im also looking for some if anyone breeds them


----------



## najanaja (Jan 8, 2011)

See where it came from...

In the wild, of all the Marsh snakes i have come across i have always seen them with a pair,,, i have never come across a single Marshy..
I kept them for years and found them easy to look after and especially breed in captivity. but i never recomend taking anything from the wild


----------



## cris (Jan 8, 2011)

Bez84 said:


> Yep looks like a little black bellied swamp snake (mildly venemous) all though ive handled a few and havent had any ill effects from the odd bite ive recieved lol.
> Awesome little snakes.


 
They bite? i no longer illegally handle protected fauna as its a crime equal to poaching (and will cause all hell to break loose) but i never found any that wernt docile without extreme provacation.


----------



## -Peter (Jan 8, 2011)

cris said:


> They bite? i no longer illegally handle protected fauna as its a crime equal to poaching (and will cause all hell to break loose) but i never found any that wernt docile without extreme provacation.


Glad you learnt your lesson.
How are those gunshot wounds healing BTW?


----------



## A.guy (Jan 8, 2011)

Your a smart man Cris, don't want to cops rocking up to your joint and catching you petting a wild marsh snake.


----------



## cris (Jan 8, 2011)

Im OK when dealing with most government departments they dont hit you if you stand still


----------



## Karambit (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry for the late response had a busy w/e, yeah i let the little fella go i fed him a lizard before hand though 

never overly handled him in the case i did have a bad reaction.

thanks for all the comments


----------

